# do you know AFON TARK???



## iloveappy (22 May 2012)

Hi i would love to know what happen to afon tark? He's 15hh gelding, anglo arab cross with appaloosa. He's by white lighting I think. i sold him back in 2009 i think... last person who sold him was laura before went to quarrystone stud then sold on dont know where he is after it if you know this horse please please get in touch...thank you


----------



## Lynette (23 May 2012)

Well Quarrystone Stud won't give you a straight answer of who they sold him to.  They sell a lot through Exeter Horse Sales.


----------



## iloveappy (23 May 2012)

FOUND HIM so closed now


----------

